# Banning Guns Gets You This...........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

France awash with black-market weaponry
Paris Hebdo attack: France awash with black-market weaponry


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

So, France's "highly restrictive" gun laws protected them just fine. The bad guys will always find ways to get guns.
Wake up France, it's a people problem not a gun problem.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> So, France's "highly restrictive" gun laws protected them just fine. The bad guys will always find ways to get guns.
> Wake up France, it's a people problem not a gun problem.


 It's a MUSLIM people problem. Either join them, or they'll kill you. It's in their "Holy Book". Ahhh, Islam, the religion of peace. It's only a "small percentage" that are radical, they say. That percentage is in the millions. Not to mention the untold millions of supposedly "moderate Muslims" who applaud carnage like this...in private!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> BackyardCowboy
> Wake up France, it's a people problem not a gun problem.


It's the dream of the itelectual 1968 generation and their young disciples. 
The "people" know that even in Europe but the politicians and the media are in a constant denial, at least as long they can hide behind electric walls and by a taxpayers financed paramilitary system that protects them. 
Well and politics and media got all the power and not the people, you know.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

No tool is dangerous, only people. Without a person, no tool ever killed a single soul.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> No tool is dangerous, only people. Without a person, no tool ever killed a single soul.


No argument with that.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

And just think that the french cop are unarmed, and still responded to the guys with full auto firearms.
Either brave or stupid, me I think stupid.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> No tool is dangerous, only people. Without a person, no tool ever killed a single soul.


Amen to that!

I don't think all French police are un-armed, nor are the British "bobbies" anymore. Maybe traffic police....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Scorpion8 said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> I don't think all French police are un-armed, nor are the British "bobbies" anymore. Maybe traffic police....


Unarmed French police literally retreated in the face of Islamist attackers « Hot Air


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

From the linked article:

"_It is speculative at this stage, but it is also relatively safe to assume that if those officers had been armed they would have had an opportunity to disable the attackers before they fled. As a result of the lack of preparedness on the part of the Parisian police, the three gunmen who killed 12 and wounded 11 more remain at large. *Perhaps this atrocity will result in a review of Paris's counter-terror planning ahead of the next terrorist incident. It is surely coming*_."

In the bolded part of this quote, you could substitute "Sandy Hook's" for "Paris's" and get an inkling of how it is.

In Sandy Hook, there were school employees who were brave enough to insert themselves between the killers and children, but they also had no means with which to effectively defend the children, so they died.

It is completely illogical, but that is the way of nanny-state governments and their loyal supporters.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Is here someone that really believes that the french police is unarmed???? Really? WOW!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

New York City, Chicago and LA to name a few are also awash in unregistered guns.

AFS


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

AirForceShooter said:


> New York City, Chicago and LA to name a few are also awash in unregistered guns.
> 
> AFS


No argument there.


----------

